# People who put their quote below their text



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It's so much more intuitive to have the quote, and then the post, rather than the other way round! Surely?!

[and yes, Nutts, I'm referring to you ]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

LMFAO!!!

Ive been dying to post this for weeks, but have never got round to it, or have forgotten.

Makes me chuckle everytime!!!!  



> It's so much more intuitive to have the quote, and then the post, rather than the other way round! Surely?!
> 
> [and yes, Nutts, I'm referring to you ]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

bit off topic  but how do you get the posted by above the quote


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> bit off topic  but how do you get the posted by above the quote


What, like I've done here? It does it automatically when you press "quote" or am I totally missing the point of what you're saying? :-/ ???

Raven - couldn't agree more mate ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's so much more intuitive to have the quote, and then the post, rather than the other way round! Surely?!
> 
> [and yes, Nutts, I'm referring to you ]


What about this version then? 



> It's so much more intuitive to have the quote, and then the post, rather than the other way round! Surely?!
> 
> [and yes, Nutts, I'm referring to you ]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

hehe ;D wow must be famous to be quoted here in the flame room : :

I do it because sometimes people quote quotes and it keeps the most recent comment at the top... easier to read.   

My apologies if it isn't intuitive, but screw you  8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

nuTTs....you have IM.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's general newsgroup etiquette for those long threads which people don't snip. Saves having to scroll down.


----------

